# Last One



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Spookie the last feral to decide to become a house cat despite sleeping on the bed and the couches has finally decided I may stroke her ..... its been 18 months ... persistant flea bag :lol: 

Last night she curls up on the couch some distance from me .. and I put my hand underneath some paper to wiggle my fingers at her and she started to look very intrested in this game , swatting me etc ..I lost interest when she started to play too rough and this morning while she was eating her brekkies I just stood and stroked her and for the first time she tolerated it ....

Mind you the look on her face made me think I was actually abusing her , but no matter she will get used to it..... at least now she tolerates it.

The is the same cat I can stroke in the dark and she loves it .... silly girl she is a bit confused :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, that's so sweet. I guess "never give up" really applies here! You have the patience of a saint, Carol. :angel


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwwww... that is so wonderful!!! How satisfying is it when you finally get a good breakthrough aye?? Keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That really _is_ a breakthrough, Carol! Yay! Patience pays off! :thumb


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Go Spookie...and go you!  You must be so proud! :thumb


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So you could at least pet her in the dark before? Anyways that is a big accomplishment & I know your thinking it's about time :lol:


----------

